# Distinctives of the RPCNA



## JML (May 25, 2010)

What are some distinctives / differences between the RPCNA and other presbyterians such as PCA, OPC, etc.?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 25, 2010)

1) Exclusive Psalmody

2) Non-Instrumental worship

3) The RP Testimony (which is an annotated version of the Westminster Standards).

4) Best Pastors per-capita of any Presbyterian denomination... (well it's true...)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 25, 2010)

I agree with Ben....

If you guys can click on this and receive it I would like to know. It is a part of God's Kingdom at War. It was a conference that one of my mentors did as a conference which Dr. Derek Thomas and Dr. Richard Philips did. 

https://cid-97c13c3b5d98fa3b.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Dr.%20Roy%20Blackwood 
It is something I uploaded to my live.spaces site. It will explain a lot. 

Doing things God's way.

If you can not access it please tell me. I want to make it accessible.


----------



## Soonerborn (May 25, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I agree with Ben....
> 
> If you guys can click on this and receive it I would like to know. It is a part of God's Kingdom at War. It was a conference that one of my mentors did as a conference which Dr. Derek Thomas and Dr. Richard Philips did.
> 
> ...


 
I cannot access this link. Thanks!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 25, 2010)

Okay.... I will try to do something else.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 26, 2010)

I am having problems uploading an audiofile so you guys can listen to something that is Very RPCNA. The RPCNA really isn't disticntive that they are Exclusive Psalmody accept that today's church has went to areas outside of this practice. In fact if you read the origins of America you will learn that the march from Lexington to Concord was accompanied by singing Psalms. Especially Psalm 100. That wouldn't have been a distinctive in the 17th century Church. That was common. And that can be argued in other places but not here. They have a heritage that comes from one of the most unified periods of time since the Apostles. They were unified doctrinally concerning God as being King over both state and Church. That isn't to say they were so humble andd naive that they just cow towed. In fact they decided to lose all for the sake, not desiring their children being baptized by an Anglican who replaced their Godly Pastors, by edict of the English King. And it wasn't about the Country but about doctrine. Great revival which was over three countries came into place. It was known as the Solemn League and Covenant. It had the central focus as Christ as King over all things and Nations. It was more true in 1638 with the National Covenant was signed, in my opinion. Scotland was one under Christ in that area. 

The distinctiveness's are overrated in my opinion because those who show the distinctions are ignorant of history. They don't show the reasons for them. Believe me I know. Even as one who is a Credo only Baptist. The books which only list distinctives are negligent. Just my humble opinion



Anyone know where I can upload a sermon from mp3 and have it accessible to all?


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 26, 2010)

I think Ben's "best pastor thing" may be a bit of hyperbole, but thanks! 

Another distinction is our view on political dissent.. see the "voting" thread. 

I would also include that we are not a break off from the mainline American church like the PCA, OPC, BPC, EPC, etc. There were 3 types of Presbyterians in the US since it's birth: Mainlines, APs, and RPs. Not long after, there were 4: ARPs. 

The APs, RPs, and the ARPs were all seceders from the mother land. We never have had a fight within the mainline Presbyterian Church in this country (although we had a fight from without).


----------



## Romans922 (May 26, 2010)

deaconesses?


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 26, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> deaconesses?


 
Female deacons is the appropriate term. But, yeah.... yep.....


----------



## Scott1 (May 26, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > deaconesses?
> ...


 
Please correct this if incorrect, but records indicate this happened in 1888- the historical position was not.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 26, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> 1) Exclusive Psalmody
> 
> 2) Non-Instrumental worship
> 
> ...


 
5) Mediatorial Kingship of Christ


----------



## ADKing (May 26, 2010)

The descending obligation of social covenants and covenanting.

Historically, Reformed Presbyterianism stood for maintaining and witnessing to all of the attainments of the covenanted reformation, especially those attainments which were obscured or lost at the Revolution Settlement (from which other Presbyterian bodies such as the OPC and PCA descend). The extent to which we are successful at this today is a matter for debate I suppose. However, in my opinion this gives meaning and shape to who we are as opposed to a random list of principles with no organizing pattern.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 26, 2010)

1888 was the year that the RPCNA began to allow women deacons.

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

Mike, Martin's linked lecture series cover the mediatorial kingship of Christ. This conference was amazing. Get it and listen if you can.


----------



## au5t1n (May 26, 2010)

There are no congregations anywhere in Texas -- this is inexcusable! Send some RPCNAs to the Lone Star State!


----------



## ADKing (May 26, 2010)

austinww said:


> There are no congregations anywhere in Texas -- this is inexcusable! Send some RPCNAs to the Lone Star State!


 
I agree. We would love to do just that! The Midwest presbytery's home missions committee has explored options in TX. Right now there is some initial contact and interest in Bryan, TX. Of course if you know of people who might want to form a core group leading to a mission, don't hesitate to contact us!


----------

